
Ask HN: Is it surprising that people participate in social media? - probinso
I find it very difficult to relate to anyone participating actively in social media. Usually by the time I have formed a statement that expresses a point I want to make, I have convinced myself it&#x27;s not worth saying.<p>Do others share this natural inclination? Have you ever overcome this? What motivates you to post opinions or respond at all, if you do? Is this a minority point of view, or is this a result of self defined sampling bias? Has anybody studied this?
======
brudgers
To me, HN is social media. So I am unsurprised. Recently, I've been thinking
that the problem with social media is that it's hard to use. Culturally, it's
so new that there isn't a good understanding of craft and people haven't
learned good heuristics via osmosis. But I see the way my child and their
friends use it, and it's much more refined and sensible than the way people my
age do. It will just take time.

